# ECU codes and resetting



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Where is the ECU located on a 2000 Sentra? Also, how do I go about resetting the ECU? 

Thanks!
Sean


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Forgot to mention that I brought this to a dealer and they told me the O2 sensor needed to be replaced, hence the reason why the CEL was on...thanks


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SeanF77 said:


> *Forgot to mention that I brought this to a dealer and they told me the O2 sensor needed to be replaced, hence the reason why the CEL was on...thanks *


Okay...so how come the dealership didn't reset the ECU for you while you were there? Pulling up codes will take a OBD-II scanner, which will read the exact codes you have and will also help to clear codes.

I used to think that just removing the negative terminal of the battery resetted the ECU, but I'm not sure for the B15 Sentra. It's probably a sure fire bet you can just take it to the dealership and have them reset it. Are you just wanting to know how to reset it or clear the codes?

Pardon my monkeyness.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Good question.....I have no idea if they did or didn't to be honest. All I know is that after they diagnosed the problem, the CEL is still on and has been on. Iw as just looking to reset the ECU and shut the damn light off for now


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hehe..  Well, if the problem still exists, it'll just come up sooner or later anyways. I know that the SES/CEL light is annoying as all hell. After I got my SES light on when I didn't relocate my O2 sensor, it was driving me nuts. I finally broke down and had the dealership clear my faults. No SES light from then on.


----------



## niickaaa (Sep 10, 2010)

I called the dealrship and the dude laughed cause he thought it was funny that i wanted to reset my ecm or ecu on a 2000 nissan sentra , even though the like 97 models had the ecm underneath the center console and could be reset by turning the screw, i have heard of a bunch of different methods (leaving the battery unhooked, or pulling the ecm/ecu fuses, waiting 30 minutes putting them back in, then drive around to have the computer re learn. but i believe its specific to your car, like i tried resetting mine with the gas pedal reset, but i believe my car is too old for that feature. The dealership said that an obdII would clear the codes from the computer, i asked if that was permanantly and he said yeah. so lets hope he's not a dumb shit, if they come back up, your still receiving a fault, the system must pass atleast 3 different times to finally store the new settings on the ecu. my car is stuck with a stupid effing p0446 evap vent valve control circuit malfuntion no idea how to fix it.. i need some help, i clear my car via obdII and it will come back.


----------

